# 2011 Sentra cruise control not working



## Alvjo1 (Sep 30, 2020)

i bought the car used of course. The cc is not working though. I press the "on/off" button but the SET light does not illuminate on the dashboard nor it sets or anything. I thought it was the controls which are on the steering wheel so i changed the steering wheel controls. But it still won't work. The horn and the radio buttons do work. What could it be, any help?


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

Did you check the fuses as well as the connector and wiring to the switch?


----------

